

7 billion people on 1 page - morphics
http://www.7billionworld.com/

======
jere
Reminds me of a (dumb) idea I had for a social networking site that was
inspired by the million dollar homepage: show 1 million user accounts on one
page, no scrolling. Every user can choose the color of their pixel. With
zooming in or multiple pages, that could be extended to everyone, but I
thought a million people would be pretty cool. Isn't quite as cool with the
few dozen people that showed up though. <http://humbit.com/humbit.php>

~~~
felipebueno
I was playing around with Humbit and actually it is pretty cool =). But it is
not that useful and gets boring after a few minutes. You could make it more
dynamic or something to make users want to use it more.

~~~
jere
That ship left a long time ago, but thanks!

------
seivan
Soooo...... am I the only one who noticed Africa was annotated with a black
coloured human, and Asia with a yellow one.

~~~
Cthulhu_
Is there a particular color Africans or Asians prefer to associate themselves
with moreso than the colors chosen there? Just curious. I don't see how
associating a certain continent with a certain color would be racist.

~~~
jere
A lot of racial slurs are based on a caricature of people's skin colors.
Selecting a color that has historically had that problem and then
intentionally assigning it to the target of those caricatures seems, if not
malicious, at least completely oblivious.

------
savrajsingh
Everyone could fit in a cube 1.1 miles on a side.

Let's say each person gets a 72 inch tall, 30 inch wide, 20 inch deep box.
That's about 28 cubic feet per person. If you stacked all 7B of these next to
each other in a cube, you'd have a cube with a side of just 1.1 miles.

<http://instacalc.com/11188>

~~~
Retric
A lot of people would not fit in boxes of that size (6'x2'6"x1'8"). But, if
you where thinking of an average that might work.

~~~
redblacktree
They'd fit if you got creative. You could always put pieces of them in someone
else's box. :)

~~~
solistice
7 billion people in cramped boxes, some of them with limbs amputated and some
of them with body parts in their box, with no ventilation, waste disposal or
food supply. Sounds like a great xkcd what-if. That reminds me that you can
fit 7 billion people on Rhode Island, but the geopolitical effects of that
would be less than beneficial.

------
goldfeld
Would be cool if new people kept popping on top at the average rate people are
born. also a good opportunity to stop such cruel segregation practices, and
just mix up the folks at the rate they are born. The new generations should
know no race.

~~~
bbx
To keep things squared, you'd have to cross out people at the rate they die as
well.

And although the colors may suggest otherwise, the 5 continents division is
not based on race but rather on location.

~~~
MojoJolo
With addition of birth rate and death rate, the site may become a simulation
application. Maybe also adding a text field to input those rate to check if we
are increasing or decreasing.

------
tosbourn
I just opened the page up in code inspector and deleted an element, am I going
to jail?

~~~
yen223
Depends on the colour of the element you deleted...

~~~
D9u
But it didn't actually affect the original page, so...

------
scottcanoni
In Chrome, the scrollbar disappears after about 3/4 the way down. Interesting,
anyone know why?

------
smoyer
I didn't scroll down far enough to "see everyone", but according to the
legend, there are no people in Antarctica. Since it's neutral territory, I
guess those people are naturally residents of one of the other continents, but
it still seems sad in some way.

EDIT: I guess I would have also split north and south America into two
continents ... sorry I didn't notice before!

EDIT2: I should also note that one of the goals on my bucket list was to
travel to all 7 continents. I've found out that getting to Antarctica is hard
without specific skills (and in some cases, specific employers ... who knew
there were polar service companies: <http://rpsc.raytheon.com/>). I guess my
best bet is to become wealthy enough to fund an expedition of my own ... but
then I'd have a hard time justifying the cost.

~~~
wtf242
national geographic has a trip there that's only 12k~ a person
[http://www.nationalgeographicexpeditions.com/expeditions/ant...](http://www.nationalgeographicexpeditions.com/expeditions/antarctica-
cruise/detail)

~~~
smoyer
Wow ... thanks for the link (now bookmarked)!

------
bnegreve
> _On this page you can see every single one of us. One by one._

If you want to count them _one by one_ at 1 per sec, you'll need ~220 years.

Edit: I just noted that it was already mentioned in the _counting all of us_
section...

------
neeee
Some people might find blue europeans, red americans and green australians
racist.

~~~
nikolakirev
Hehe. You are right. Those are actually the official olympic colors of the
continents, se they will get away with it.

------
hodgesmr
Load time is impressive

~~~
wubbfindel
The magic is repeating background images, I believe.

------
TomGullen
Very cool. It would be nice if the colours varied slightly so you had some
reference point when scrolling. At the moment I scroll down and the page looks
static.

------
wubbfindel
I would love it if (based on the estimated birth rate) I could put in the
date, time and place of my birth and find myself.

That would be cool.

~~~
samstave
Iwas thinking that I would like to be able to click on a person and a popup
asking for my details would arise. I could populate it with me.

(Just like: Name | DOB | Place of birth | Place of residence)

------
freshfruit
Awesome. I'm a sucker for a good visualization. What about adding a fixed nav
to toggle the image size... sort of a zoom in/out effect?

------
mdsw1
Just wondered how the population stats are measured? I.E. How do we actually
know that there is this amount of people in the world?

Asia 4,221,013,428 Africa 1,056,035,237 Americas 947,209,798 Europe
738,356,924 Oceania 37,384,613

World 7,000,000,000

~~~
jerf
We don't, and even if we did, it changes on a minute-by-minute basis. This
calls for a bit of suspension of disbelief.

------
nbashaw
It's interesting how they did it. I was assuming some javascript trick but
it's really quite simple and elegant:

    
    
        #as1 {
          background-image: url('seven_asia.gif');
          height: 2110500px;
          width: 640000px;
        }

~~~
brenfrow
Thats how it loaded so dang fast.

------
granfalloon
i'm assuming i shouldn't try to print this at work?

~~~
taytus
Too late.

------
kapuzineralex
LIES! There's a link at the bottom of the first page that says "More..."

~~~
louhike
It's an indication to scroll to the right.

~~~
masukomi
It's an indication to scroll to the right that masquerades as link to see
more, then leaves you annoyed that it didn't work if you're actually foolish
enough to try and click on a link to see more wee little people icons.

~~~
davidw
It's at this point that you realize you have better things to do with your
life anyway.

~~~
solistice
Nah, I just scrolled to the right and forgot about any meaning or reason.

------
verygoodyear
"How big is this page?

Huge! The exact size depends on the screen resolution on your PC, but the page
is almost 1 mile (1.6 Km) high and 800 feet (250 m) wide."

Wow - pretty crazy.

------
jacquesm
175,000 lines x 40,000 columns of a 16x20 pixel image.

That's a pretty impressive optimization in the browser, I'm fairly sure I
don't have that much RAM.

------
kristopher
This idea could be improved by allowing people to "claim" their spot by
logging into Facebook or Twitter, adding a face to an otherwise large number.

~~~
orangethirty
Charge them $2 each. That's worth a couple of millions at the very least.

------
lucb1e
This page makes my vertical scrollbar disappear when I go beyond ~70% of the
page downwards. Chrome 24 on Windows 7, pretty common setup I'd say.

~~~
bazb
Me too, time for a chrome bug report.

------
martin-adams
Sadly, I can't get them all to do the Harlem Shake.

------
gavinh
Who thought it was a good idea to color-code Asians with yellow?

~~~
robmclarty
ikr... and Africans are obviously colour-coded as black. They might as well
have coloured Europeans in white (but I guess that wouldn't show up well on
the already white background). I think there's a little bit of ethnicity
generalization going on here which isn't really appropriate.

------
tete
Anyone able to find me? I tried. It's really hard.

------
marcelftw
reminds me of <http://www.theonemillioneuromap.com> ... in a way.

~~~
Kequc
For the 1€ price tag per pin you think loading that website would take fewer
than one million seconds.

------
songzme
Hmmm there's not a lotta people in Oceania

------
ubersoldat2k7
Hey! I'm there! A little "blue" though.

------
scottcanoni
Tables! Gasp, my eyes!

